# ISO Butter Powder



## Lisa110 (Mar 19, 2005)

Does anyone know a good source, or any place in general, where I can find super rich butter powder? Thanks in advance!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2005)

hiya lisa, i searched around, and only found one site, thanks to michael in phoenix over at epicurious. 

here's the link: http://www.linneasinc.com/HTML/baking.html


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

I think King Arthur's carries something like that.  What a treasure trove that is!


----------



## Lisa110 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thank you so much, linda and bucky!  I had checked King Arthur's before I posted here, but I couldn't find anything, although I probably didn't search correctly, as I haven't used KA's in a while!


----------

